

NEEDED HELP in reversing Skype. Is here yet any good reversers? - skypeopensource
http://pastebin.com/7GJq34V3
So, is this yet any good reversers?
Here is almost plain-text skype chat messages. ( http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wiki.epycslib.ru&#x2F;index.php&#x2F;Newdump4_with_41_from_scratch auth: skype&#x2F;skype )
Here is skype binary, ready for olldydbg, and well commented ida database ( http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dev.epycslib.ru&#x2F;reddit&#x2F;skype_55_deobf.zip http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dev.epycslib.ru&#x2F;reddit&#x2F;skype55_last_idb.zip )
Here is code, with session setup, crypto stuff &amp; etc. ( http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dev.epycslib.ru&#x2F;reddit&#x2F;multysend.zip )
Can i get any help with these, or you are all to stupid for this simple task?<p>its not harder, than reverse ICQ proto or any plain-text network protocol for now.
So, is there yet heroes for this?
======
skypeopensource
Anyone?

